# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Music Player Addin For Excel 2003

## Siddharth Rout

This is a music Player Addin for Excel 2003.

Note: Would appreciate if you can share your thoughts, if any. Please do not reply in this thread. For any queries/suggestions/Bugs Reporting please use the thread mentioned below.

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?p=3429731

The code can be seen by pressing Alt + F11.

I will keep on updating this thread based on your suggestions mentioned in the thread above.

Sidz

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Attachment updated.

*Requirements For My Music Player Ver 1.1*

MS-Excel 2003, Microsoft Windows XP
MCI32.Ocx

Note: Check if *MCI32.Ocx* file is there in Windows System32 directory.

In case you don't have the file then download it from above and save the file in the windows system32 folder and then click on the Start=>Run and type the following. (Before you do this, close Excel.)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Mci32.ocx

Now run the addin.

What's New in Ver 1.1
'-- Doesn't use Windows Media Player Anymore
'-- Checks Windows Mute Status and adapts itself

----------

